
Rare Color Pictures Show How People Dressed for Easter in the 50s - mimixco
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/gabrielsanchez/these-rare-color-pictures-show-easter-1950s
======
mimixco
The cool thing about these is the quality of the film scans. There's a lot
more resolution and detail than in today's cellphone pics.

